# I did not know San Diego had a football team



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:smtease: :smtease: :smtease: 


Go Cardinals!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

lmao! Unfortunately I did know...

*GO COLTS!!*


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Go CHARGERS! arty:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Ok... this was a cheap trick to get you to look. The Cards won a play off game.... jeez.... I guess Pigs do fly.... :ThankYou: :wacko1:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Shows how much I know, I didn't know Arizona had a football team and I thought the cardinals were a baseball team. But, then again, I'm still hopeful that the Saints will make it to the Super Bowl one year! :brownbag: 

Linda


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Jan 3 2009, 06:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698586


> Shows how much I know, I didn't know Arizona had a football team and I thought the cardinals were a baseball team.[/B]




Well.... I'm not supposed to say this, but I am not sure we have a team either....  


and the cards are a baseball team.... It's just to complex to explain though....


This is really frustrating to me not be be able to get a rise out of the CA members here....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

lmao... The Az Cards used to be in St Louis..where the baseball team called the Cardinals played too but moved to Arizona in 1988 I think. 


Did I mention... GO COLTS


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 06:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698599


> lmao... The Az Cards used to be in St Louis..where the baseball team called the Cardinals played too but moved to Arizona in 1988 I think.
> 
> 
> Did I mention... GO COLTS[/B]



Don't tell anyone but aren't the COLTs supposed to be in Baltimore???


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

ROFLMAO...we here in Indiana LOVE our Colts and they are welcomed to stay as long as they like..I mean, really we just built a whole new bleeping stadium for them...I hope they stay a while!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

TOUCHDOWN!!! :celebrate - fireworks: 


GO CHARGERS!!!!


PS: Steve you are a nut case :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

That's ok...PLENTY of time...my Colts play best second half..and omg what just happened to the Chargers kicker? Trip on his own feet?!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 06:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698609


> TOUCHDOWN!!! :celebrate - fireworks:
> 
> 
> GO CHARGERS!!!!
> ...



Oh... there she is.


HI DEB


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

woooooo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*BIANCA IS ON THE BED, WATCHING THE GAME.

YEP, SHE IS WEARING DAISY'S LUCKY DRESS.

YOU DON'T STAND A CHANCE, PAL. NOT WITH BIANCA 
CHEERING FOR THE CHARGERS!! :cheer: 

And hey, that 43-yard field goal was NOTHING as to what we'll do. Love Bianca*


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Ok, so Oliver's Colts coat is dirty, but here he is..sporting a fleece blanket ...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

here we go!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698628


> Ok, so Oliver's Colts coat is dirty, but here he is..sporting a fleece blanket ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: ~ LMAO

Okay, Bianca seems to have some "competition" here. 

Oh, and LBB flew to San Diego, to SAVE THE GAME!!!! So I'm quite sure any players, tripping over their feet, are
really tripping over LBB ~ :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: :dancing banana: 



Oh yes *TOUCHDOWN!!!!*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

In light of the competition, with Oliver, Bianca has put on her, very old, Humphries #12.

She's desperate ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

GO CHARGERS!!! :cheer: I'm sorta torn here though, I'm a California girl with tons of Charger fans for friends but I have family in Indiana. I guess I will stick with cheering for the Saints! LOL Go Deuce!!! #26!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh yeah.....stopped them!!! GO CHARGERS!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

whoa.... that was quick.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

TOUCHDOWN *COLTS*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 11:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698673


> TOUCHDOWN *COLTS*[/B]



YIPEEEE!!! COLTS!!

Geeze, I walk off to pick up poop, and look what happens. 

No more poop-picking-up, until the games over ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm thinkin' Chargers will have a touch down within a few minutes ~ B)


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

since the cowboys didnt make it :brownbag: and i cant stand patton manning.... GO CHARGERS! :chili:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It's Peyton.... and...we have 12 mins left, it's anyone's game... :smheat:


and...*INTERCEPTION* in the end zone! WHOOOOO


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Well...crap! Interception!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This game is stressing me out ~ LOL

Not to mention what it's doing to Bianca. 

I'm waiting for LBB to fly in, grab the ball, and make the flippin' touchdown himself ~ LOL


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698704


> This game is stressing me out ~ LOL
> 
> Not to mention what it's doing to Bianca.
> 
> I'm waiting for LBB to fly in, grab the ball, and make the flippin' touchdown himself ~ LOL[/B]


Go LBB! Love, LBJ


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

lmao Deb..I"m stressed too! Oliver is sitting here begging for some bites of candy cane..he's oblivious...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

San Diego has an EXCELLENT punter... :smheat: now we have to waste time off of the clock.. :smstarz:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

WooHoo! I love it when the quarterback gets sacked!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:smpullhair: two minutes..down to the wire....lol.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

a nail biter :smpullhair:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

good god...my heart can't take OT...can we just let Peyton drive it down the field and get a TD? PLEASE?


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698732


> good god...my heart can't take OT...can we just let Peyton drive it down the field and get a TD? PLEASE?[/B]


NO NO NO!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698699


> It's Peyton....[/B]


 :brownbag: , sorry, its late :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! :smpullhair: 

You're darn right, a "nail-biter" for sure.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg.... bring me another bottle....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

lol yes it's late..and we're gonna be here for some OT it looks like... :smheat:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I hope this doesn't trigger a "seizure", with me, not Bianca. :blink:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

lmao Deb...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

1 second....


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

How can these dogs sleep with all this yelling! Jaz is laying right beside me on the couch just snoozing away!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698741


> I hope this doesn't trigger a "seizure", with me, not Bianca. :blink:[/B]



I'm havin one...


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

where'd that one second go? :huh:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 4 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698746


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698741





> I hope this doesn't trigger a "seizure", with me, not Bianca. :blink:[/B]



I'm havin one...
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698752


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 4 2009, 12:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698746





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698741





> I hope this doesn't trigger a "seizure", with me, not Bianca. :blink:[/B]



I'm havin one...
[/B][/QUOTE]


:smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Don't worry though... it is under control.... as long as that bottle gets here soon...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698748


> where'd that one second go? :huh:[/B]


manning kneeled down to go to overtime, SD has the first chance to end this

i hate NFL overtimes, i much prefer the college format for OTs


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:mellow:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

1st down!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

:smscare2:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

gosh darned penalties! :smilie_tischkante:


that's the game ya'll....our defense def needs to be overhauled...next year...next year...


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

we are goin to have a field goal!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698761


> gosh darned penalties! :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


wow, they are self destructing


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh yeah!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

QUOTE (Joe @ Jan 3 2009, 11:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698764


> QUOTE (Triste @ Jan 3 2009, 11:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698761





> gosh darned penalties! :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


wow, they are self destructing
[/B][/QUOTE]


yup...indeed. It's insane. They have no one to blame but themselves...I haven't seen too many bad calls tonight..


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

SD wins!!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

Congrats to the Chargers... :thumbsup:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

woot woot :chili: 

sorry triste


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Great game!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :woohoo2: arty:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 3 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698770


> Great game!![/B]


it was a great game, i love games like that


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

:sHa_banana: :sHa_banana: :cheer: :cheer: :cheer: YEAH CHARGERS!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

wow.... I was so excited I did not even notice that I went over 2300 posts!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

That was an excellent game. Doesn't get much better than that.

Bianca couldn't take it, so she waddled downstairs to watch the Twilight Zone Marathon
with Jops. 

LBB is on his way home. He's going to drop off and celebrate with LBJ. He asked me if she "watched" it. :HistericalSmiley: 

The game even made Frankie nervous. So she's getting stoned with Henry, who wasn't even aware there
was a game on.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 11:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698776


> That was an excellent game. Doesn't get much better than that.
> 
> Bianca couldn't take it, so she waddled downstairs to watch the Twilight Zone Marathon
> with Jops.
> ...



:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

LBB is on his way home. He's going to drop off and celebrate with LBJ. He asked me if she "watched" it. :HistericalSmiley: 


Well...she did fall asleep but don't tell LBB that! :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 4 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698775


> wow.... I was so excited I did not even notice that I went over 2300 posts!![/B]



OMG!!! Here I was keeping an eye on the game, when I had no idea you were going over 2300 posts. :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698782


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 4 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698775





> wow.... I was so excited I did not even notice that I went over 2300 posts!![/B]



OMG!!! Here I was keeping an eye on the game, when I had no idea you were going over 2300 posts. :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah... at this rate.... I'll hit 2400 sometime this year... Pretty impressive huh??


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Wow! I didn't even watch that game and I was bitin' my nails reading the posts!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Great game, I can't believe I watched the whole thing :smheat: 


:cheer: [attachment=46419:100_7047s.jpg] :cheer:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I could probably get into football this way - don't watch - come here and just follow along on the commentary. Y'all had me excited just reading through the thread! :yahoo: 

Steve, did Peg get you your bottle? :smtease:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 3 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698786


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jan 3 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698782





> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Jan 4 2009, 12:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=698775





> wow.... I was so excited I did not even notice that I went over 2300 posts!![/B]



OMG!!! Here I was keeping an eye on the game, when I had no idea you were going over 2300 posts. :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah... at this rate.... I'll hit 2400 sometime this year... Pretty impressive huh??
[/B][/QUOTE]


**SIGH** - they grow up so fast. I remember when you hit 1,000, Steve!

Okay - :sorry: :back2topic:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It's all about perspective...hubby just said "it could be worse, we could be Bengals fans!" :brownbag: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How about those Jets? I've never been so embarrassed in my life! Except, of course, when the Mets lost. Who asked for Bret Farve, anyway? 

All the men in my life let me down! Not my Stevie, though.
xoxoxoxo


----------

